# Talk to me about cleft chins on babies



## susannah14

Butt chin, dimpled chin, cleft chin, whatever you want to call it... my son has one, but neither my husband nor I do. 

I was wondering if babies tend to have them and outgrow them? (Similar to how some babies have flat feet but it goes away). Or if a baby has a cleft chin, they're always going to have it? Have any of your babies had this and outgrew it?

I also thought that it was impossible for a child to have it if neither of the parents do, but seems like it's a myth (before y'all start asking me if I cheated :))

Here's a picture, not sure if you can see it real well. It's not real drastic, but my mom won't stop talking about it. She likes it. 


ETA: I found a different picture that shows the chin much better


*DISCLAIMER: I do not find cleft chins undesirable. Please do not be insulted if you, your offspring, spouse, relatives, bankers, neighbors or cats have a cleft chin. Thank you.*


----------



## Welsh mtb

No answers, but stalking as my daughter (11 months) also has one and neither me or OH have it- I also wondered if she may grow out of it? interesting x


----------



## Keyval

You LO is adorable and it is very cute . No answer sorry


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

I don't have an answer, but my daughter has one too! Neither her dad nor I have one at all.


----------



## chetnaz

My little girl has one (its quite subtle and I. Ashamed to say that I didn't even notice it until my sister pointed it out to me) and like you, me and DH haven't got one either! I'm assuming that they don't outgrow it. It's like having dimples in your cheeks - you don't outgrow them.


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

No advice here, but just wanted to say OMG HE'S SO CUTE I WANT TO SQUISH HIS CHEEKS. That's all, lol.


----------



## Blizzard

Fin has one, just like his dad! I think they are forever :). X


----------



## mrsthomas623

Nope they are permanent. And typically one parent MUST have one, does anyone in your family or dhs family have a cleft chin?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Or maybe its if both parents have one, then their children will have one? I don't really remember genetics from high school science anymore. :haha:


----------



## Blizzard

https://genetics.thetech.org/ask/ask101 lovely explanation here :). X


----------



## Stelly

It may be a recessive gene- aka you and you husband both carry the gene- but do not have the physical presentation.


----------



## Larkspur

Both my OH and I have one, so does our son. To this very moment I did not realise some people consider them a defect. :nope:


----------



## libbylou

Larkspur said:


> Both my OH and I have one, so does our son. To this very moment I did not realise some people consider them a defect. :nope:

I don't have one but DH and LO do. I don't consider it a defect, it's just part of physical appearance? Its like having a dimple or a certain eye colour!
It's not going to go away, embrace the cuteness!

Concur with the recessive gene comment - neither DH or I have a cheek dimple, but LO does. Dimples run in DH's family on his mom's side

Here's my LO's cute little "bum chin" :haha:


----------



## seaweed eater

I have one. So do my son, my mother, and my grandfather. I like it! I like that it has gone through our family the way it has. It's the clearest trait LO has from me. Also, I think it's cute!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Thorrin has one!! I love it! It's so cute and one of the first thing I noticed and got excited about. Neither hubby nor I technically have one but if I press hard on my chin I can feel a slight indentation but you can't see it. My aunt (moms sister) definitely has one though. He also inherited my cheek dimples. I am not ashamed to say I think my son is so cute!


----------



## Stelly

I dont think its a defect at all, I think its stinkin adorable!! My son has one and I love his little chin :)


----------



## wookie3

My girl has one and so do I :) 

I've never saw it as a defect? I like it actually. X


----------



## KittyVentura

Finlay had a "bum chin" as a baby... Quite noticably. I hadn't even thought on it for aes so assumed it and gone but its still there haha xx


----------



## susannah14

Hey thanks ladies!! I agree, I don't think it' a defect any more than dimples are. I think my son's chin is cute. I'd be perfectly happy if it's permanent. He also has cheek dimples in the same exact spot that I do on my cheek- I wonder if cheek dimples and cleft chins are somehow related.


----------



## susannah14

mrsthomas623 said:


> Nope they are permanent. And typically one parent MUST have one, does anyone in your family or dhs family have a cleft chin?

Nope, nobody!


----------



## mrsthomas623

susannah14 said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Nope they are permanent. And typically one parent MUST have one, does anyone in your family or dhs family have a cleft chin?
> 
> Nope, nobody!Click to expand...

How about the mailman?:winkwink::haha:

(I hope that was as funny as I meant it to be! We always joke that our mailman is DS1 real dad because he looks NOTHING like DH. :rofl: )

Well all I know for sure are cleft chins are downright adorable- but that could be because both of my boys have them, too! :thumbup:


----------



## susannah14

mrsthomas623 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Nope they are permanent. And typically one parent MUST have one, does anyone in your family or dhs family have a cleft chin?
> 
> Nope, nobody!Click to expand...
> 
> How about the mailman?:winkwink::haha:
> 
> (I hope that was as funny as I meant it to be! We always joke that our mailman is DS1 real dad because he looks NOTHING like DH. :rofl: )
> 
> Well all I know for sure are cleft chins are downright adorable- but that could be because both of my boys have them, too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

My mailman is a woman! LOL

But the UPS man is pretty hot...


----------



## Moti

I would never think of them as a defect...just like dimples but on their chin.

Your son is adorable....

LOL....Does the UPS man have one???:winkwink:


----------



## susannah14

Moti said:


> I would never think of them as a defect...just like dimples but on their chin.
> 
> Your son is adorable....
> 
> LOL....Does the UPS man have one???:winkwink:

Haha I'm not sure, we've never come up for air long enough to actually have a look at his chin. :winkwink:

Moti, your daughter's dimple is sooooo cute. I freaking love dimples!


----------



## Missy86

Rhys has one, the same as hubby it's cute and they only trait he has from hubby as he looks like my clone. Liam doesn't have one

I am not sure where hubby's comes from though


----------



## Excited4First

Hey girl!! He is Sooo cute!!


----------



## jadek

My little guy has one! At birth it was definitely more drastic than it is now. But I love his lil butt chin! :) His father has a tiny cleft chin, I don't but relatives on my side do.


----------



## bumpy_j

haha Joel has one but big chins run on my OHs side of the family - all the males have sticky out, dimpled chins. It used to be really obvious but he's grown into it so much now. I think they're so cute :D 

this was LOs (when he was a lot younger)


Spoiler
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250381_10150645133360417_4947256_n.jpg

and now 


Spoiler
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/734909_10152417194705203_1116480597_n.jpg


----------



## Moti

bumpy_j said:


> haha Joel has one but big chins run on my OHs side of the family - all the males have sticky out, dimpled chins. It used to be really obvious but he's grown into it so much now. I think they're so cute :D
> 
> this was LOs (when he was a lot younger)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250381_10150645133360417_4947256_n.jpg
> 
> and now
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/734909_10152417194705203_1116480597_n.jpg

His chin is beautiful...I love it!


----------



## susannah14

Excited4First said:


> Hey girl!! He is Sooo cute!!

Thank you hon! We were in your area last weekend, had a BLAST. Took Blake swimming for the first time and had a photo session on the beach! :cloud9:


----------



## mommy0629

DH and I both have one and so do both of our kids :D


----------



## Excited4First

Ahh!! Awesome! Where did he go swimming?? did he enjoy?


----------



## susannah14

Excited4First said:


> Ahh!! Awesome! Where did he go swimming?? did he enjoy?

Yep, at an indoor pool at the Carousel. A friend of mine has a place there. He LOVED it. Kept splashing around and then being like "AHH there's water in my eyes!"


----------



## susannah14

jadek said:


> My little guy has one! At birth it was definitely more drastic than it is now. But I love his lil butt chin! :) His father has a tiny cleft chin, I don't but relatives on my side do.

Your son has a beautiful name to go with his beautiful chin! ;)


----------



## Excited4First

susannah14 said:


> Excited4First said:
> 
> 
> Ahh!! Awesome! Where did he go swimming?? did he enjoy?
> 
> Yep, at an indoor pool at the Carousel. A friend of mine has a place there. He LOVED it. Kept splashing around and then being like "AHH there's water in my eyes!"Click to expand...

Aww lol that's great!!


----------



## Leids

Ohh Delaware. :haha: What a small world.

He's a huge cutie. :) My LO has a tiny one that you can't notice too much, I have a tiny one as well that people would only notice if they really look hard.


----------



## susannah14

Leids said:


> Ohh Delaware. :haha: What a small world.
> 
> He's a huge cutie. :) My LO has a tiny one that you can't notice too much, I have a tiny one as well that people would only notice if they really look hard.

Thank you, yours is a cutie as well. :)

Yes I am a MDer and travel through Delaware all the time on my way to the ocean. It is a small world :)


----------



## Samiam03

I have a cleft chin but neither of my parents have it. No clue where I got it from. Mine isn't super cleft though.

Edit: just saw you think of it as a defect. That is kind of insulting to me. It isn't a defect at all and I've never been bothered by mine. I'm actually sad my kids didn't get one.


----------



## Leids

I didn't see anyone say it was a defect, not sure why it was mentioned earlier in the thread actually. :shrug: She just asked about it. It's kind of like a child having blue eyes when both parents have brown, just different and very rare but not bad!

I live in northern Delaware (Wilmington), about 5 minutes away from Pennsylvania. A lot different than the southern portion! I used to live in Newark on the border of Elkton MD though. :) I wish I lived closer to the beach, but Delaware is so tiny that it only takes an hour and a half or so anyway I suppose.


----------



## susannah14

Samiam03 said:


> I have a cleft chin but neither of my parents have it. No clue where I got it from. Mine isn't super cleft though.
> 
> Edit: just saw you think of it as a defect. That is kind of insulting to me. It isn't a defect at all and I've never been bothered by mine. I'm actually sad my kids didn't get one.

Who thinks of it as a defect, me? You must have misread...I like it and hope it's permanent.

I don't think anyone else said it's a defect either.


----------



## susannah14

Leids said:


> I didn't see anyone say it was a defect, not sure why it was mentioned earlier in the thread actually. :shrug: She just asked about it. It's kind of like a child having blue eyes when both parents have brown, just different and very rare but not bad!
> 
> I live in northern Delaware (Wilmington), about 5 minutes away from Pennsylvania. A lot different than the southern portion! I used to live in Newark on the border of Elkton MD though. :) I wish I lived closer to the beach, but Delaware is so tiny that it only takes an hour and a half or so anyway I suppose.

Oh that's funny, you used to live so close to me. I live in the Bel Air MD area. Yes you are much closer to the beach than I am so don't complain! :haha:


----------



## Leids

susannah14 said:


> Leids said:
> 
> 
> I didn't see anyone say it was a defect, not sure why it was mentioned earlier in the thread actually. :shrug: She just asked about it. It's kind of like a child having blue eyes when both parents have brown, just different and very rare but not bad!
> 
> I live in northern Delaware (Wilmington), about 5 minutes away from Pennsylvania. A lot different than the southern portion! I used to live in Newark on the border of Elkton MD though. :) I wish I lived closer to the beach, but Delaware is so tiny that it only takes an hour and a half or so anyway I suppose.
> 
> Oh that's funny, you used to live so close to me. I live in the Bel Air MD area. Yes you are much closer to the beach than I am so don't complain! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

One of my good friends is from Bel Air. :) I like that area! We were considering moving to Havre de Grace which is an in-between point I believe.

:haha: I should stop derailing your thread.


----------



## susannah14

haha that's ok I think I started it. SMALL. WORLD.


----------



## AllieCat

Oh my. I just noticed my child had one too. My husband has one but I honestly never noticed my daughter's its almost unnoticeable. I would assume since most peoples baby's seem to have them that it could be just a part of chubby baby face. Maybe a true cleft chin didn't show till they get much older. Just my theory


----------



## Baby Bell

My wee boy has a ' bum chin' he gets it from his daddy andi LOVE it, def his cutest feature!


----------



## Larkspur

Leids said:


> I didn't see anyone say it was a defect, not sure why it was mentioned earlier in the thread actually. :shrug: She just asked about it. It's kind of like a child having blue eyes when both parents have brown, just different and very rare but not bad!

Ah, I think that was me getting the wrong end of the stick. A couple of people asked if their babies would grow out of them, and someone compared it to flat feet, so I thought they found it undesirable. My bad!


----------



## susannah14

Larkspur said:


> Leids said:
> 
> 
> I didn't see anyone say it was a defect, not sure why it was mentioned earlier in the thread actually. :shrug: She just asked about it. It's kind of like a child having blue eyes when both parents have brown, just different and very rare but not bad!
> 
> Ah, I think that was me getting the wrong end of the stick. A couple of people asked if their babies would grow out of them, and someone compared it to flat feet, so I thought they found it undesirable. My bad!Click to expand...

I compared it to flat feet, but what I meant was, is it just a baby thing? Many babies have flat feet because they are babies, but that doesn't mean they are actually going to have flat feet.

Now, my husband has flat feet, and I believe you just called my husband's feet undesirable!!!

(Totally kidding, of course. The drama that gets stirred up on innocent threads here sometimes astounds me :haha:).


----------



## libbylou

mrsthomas623 said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Nope they are permanent. And typically one parent MUST have one, does anyone in your family or dhs family have a cleft chin?
> 
> Nope, nobody!Click to expand...
> 
> How about the mailman?:winkwink::haha:
> 
> (I hope that was as funny as I meant it to be! We always joke that our mailman is DS1 real dad because he looks NOTHING like DH. :rofl: )
> 
> Well all I know for sure are cleft chins are downright adorable- but that could be because both of my boys have them, too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: When LO was born, DH goes "who has the dimple in their chin?" which I took as somewhat accusatory (it took us 3.5 years to conceive and he joked about her being the mailman's)...so I said "Um...You do!! At least she's not mocha"...in front of about 10 OR staff :rofl: In my defense I was pretty drugged up


----------

